# Spring Garden Glassworks



## madpaddla (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello all,
 Picked this one up a few days ago.  I am leaning towards collecting these a bit more.  Especially the half pint size.


----------



## kwalker (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome flask! I love the banners on this one. The anchor looks Baltimore-ish; is this from the same area?


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 2, 2011)

The back has a nice cabin and tree.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah I believe it is from Baltimore.  I was wondering if anyone had any links to info on the Spring Garden Glassworks.  Much appreciated.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 2, 2011)

Base.  Wish it was pontiled.  But that will be the next one.


----------



## waskey (Sep 2, 2011)

That is a Baltimore flask and a very nice one. Congrats.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 2, 2011)

Did they make repros of them?


----------



## kungfufighter (Sep 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> Did they make repros of them?


 Nope.


----------



## LC (Sep 3, 2011)

Great embossing , never heard of that glass works before .


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> The back has a nice cabin and tree.


 
 Pure beauty, Ben,

 The fog of history has some date and name of glass house mystery elements. This One's in the Corning Museum Collection.

 Bill Lockhart & David Whitten write: "Baltimore Glass Works
 We include this mark because the Federal Hill Glass Works was also known as the Baltimore Glass Works. The plant was more likely to have used this mark than F H G W. Van Rensselaer (1921:6, 17) noted flasks marked on the fronts with Baltimore/Glass Works. Freeman (1964:68, 94, 104) described a flask embossed with an anchor and a rope marked Baltimore Glass Works, as well as a George Washington flask and one with an anchor. He did not provide a date range. In another instance, Freeman (1964:84) described a â€œMonumental Cityâ€ flask embossed â€œBaltimore Glass Works Estâ€™d 1780. Baker Bros. & Co.â€
 Creswick (1995:10, 14) also showed a fruit jar embossed BALTIMORE (slight downward arch)/GLASS WORKS (horizontal) on the front. She dated the jar ca. 1860. The plant was owned by Baker Bros. who also made jars marked with their names (BAKER BROS. & CO. BALTIMORE, MD.) on the bases...

 McKearin and Wilson (1978:71-74, 130-131; 665), however, called the factory the Baltimore Glass Works, and a number of flasks were embossed BALTIMORE/ GLASS/WORKS (see above). Production of glass actually began at Federal Hill on January 1, 1800. After a series of owners had come and gone, the Baker Brothers, headed by William Baker, obtained the factory by 1845. The Bakers allowed a group of blowers from the Federal Hill factory to start a cooperative known as the Spring Garden Glass Works. The cooperative failed by 1859, and the Bakers bought the factory. By 1863, they had moved all bottle production to the Spring Garden plant to concentrate on making window glass at Federal Hill." From.




This one may be available.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2011)

Oops, zigged when I should'a continued zagging...[8D]

 Here's another colorful one that sold in '08 for large dollars.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "73	"Spring Garden / Glass Works" And Anchor -"Resurgam" Pictorial Flask, Baltimore Glass Works, Baltimore, Maryland. 1860-1870. Brilliant yellow apricot, applied mouth with ring - smooth base, pint; (some minor exterior high point wear). 
 GXIII-53   	

 Estimate $1000-2000	Price Realized $1,638"

 "WILLIAM SWINDELL

 William Swindell, whose death occurred some years ago, was one of the most important workers in the manufacture of glass that have brought benefit to the city of Baltimore. He was a business man of marked force and energy, and well exemplified the fact that constant labor, well applied, especially when joined with sterling personal qualities, must inevitably win the respect and esteem of fellow men. His methods in business were clear and concise, and the system and ability he displayed would have been equally effectual if fate had placed him on the battlefield at the head of an army. His father, also named William, was a native of Tralee, Ireland, who came to America when young, and died in 1835. For many years he was the superintendent of the Union Glass Works of Philadelphia, which had been established by the father of his wife in conjunction with several others. Mr. Swindell married Lydia, daughter of William Emmitt, who came from Bristol, England, about 1812, and was one of the first to manufacture glass east of the Allegheny mountains. At his death, Mr. Swindell left a widow, five sons and two daughters, the responsibility of the support of this family falling upon the shoulders of his son, William Jr.

 William Swindell Jr. was born in Cambridge, Massachusetts, February 19, 1821, and died at his home in Baltimore, September 27, 1891. At a very early age he was obliged to work in the glass factory established by his maternal grandfather, in order to support the other members of his family, and this left him but little time to devote to scholastic acquirements. However, being naturally of an earnest and inquiring mind, he utilized his evenings and all other spare moments to the best advantage, and by means of shrewd and careful observation, and judiciously selected reading in later years, he was enabled to supplement the meager learning of his early youth. In the Union Glass Works, his first workshop, he applied himself to learn the manufacture of flint glass with all the energy of which he was possessed, and upon the completion of his apprenticeship was enabled to accept a position as journeyman in Camden, New Jersey, which he held for the following five years. The next five years were spent in the employ of F. and L. Schaum, and he then, with the co-operation of William Garten and David L. Lawson, organized the Spring Garden Bottle Works, he being part owner and also assuming the duties of superintendent. The glass works of Boker Brothers & Company next engaged his attention, and as they had purchased the Spring Garden Glass Works, Mr. Swindell, for a period of nineteen years, acted as superintendent of both establishments, a task which would have surpassed the strength and executive ability of the majority of men. In 1869 he became a member of the firm of Seim, Emory & Swindell, and superintended the erection of another factory for window glass on Leadenhall street, and in 1873 ne organized the Crystal Window Glass Works, a plant which has been in successful operation since that time. In this latter enterprise his sons became associated with him, and the firm was known as Swindell Brothers, one of the leading concerns of its kind in the city of Baltimore, which ranks next to Pittsburg in the manufacture of glass in the United States. In 1880 they extended the business to include the manufacturing of green glass bottles, and in 1883 added a branch for the manufacturing of flint glass bottles. That Baltimore has achieved this reputation is largely due to the personal efforts of Mr. Swindell, who followed the most progressive methods in the introduction of new machinery and ideas. An important step which he took in this direction was during his first four years with Boker Brothers & Company when he substituted Cumberland coal for resin, thus bringing about a decided reduction in cost of fuel.

 Mr. Swindell was very conservative in his political opinions, and while he served his ward as a member of the city council in 1860, would never permit his name to be used in connection with any other political office, although he would have been a very acceptable candidate. He took an intelligent interest in public affairs and was always ready to assist with his advice, but preferred to give his time and attention to the important business interests which he had originated. He was a member of the Merchants' and Manufacturers' Association, and one of the active officers of the Grace Methodist Episcopal Church, to which he was a liberal contributor.

 Mr. Swindell married Henrietta Mullard, born in Camden, New Jersey, 1812, died at her home in Baltimore, No. 1020 West Lafayette avenue, September 20, 1910, the adopted daughter of Hughby Hatch, a gentleman farmer. For many years she was a member of Grace Methodist Episcopal Church, and had been an ardent and faithful worker in its interests, as long as her strength permitted her to do so. Children: Marietta, married William B. Myers; George E., deceased; John W., deceased; Walter B.; Annie, married Frank E. Davis; Cora, married James R. Hagerty; Charles J. B.; Joseph Rodgers, deceased; and William E.

 Mr. Swindell was a man of large nature, and his treatment of those in his employ made them consider him a sincere friend as well as an employer, a condition of affairs which was in a great measure due to his strict sense of justice. At the time of his death one of the most important daily papers of Baltimore said of him editorially, in part: "The death of William Swindell takes away one of the well known citizens and successful business men of Baltimore. By enterprise, integrity and wise management he built up one of the largest glass manufacturing establishments in the South. His loss will be sincerely deplored." There's also a photo of Mr. Swindell @ Baltimore, by Clayton Colman Hall.

 Another pontiled example 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from Worthlesspoint.




From.

 "Charing understands that people have different reasons for collecting old bottles â€” and that value is only one of them. Bottles have historical significance, particularly in Baltimore, where glassmaking ranked as the third largest industry in the 19th Century. The Baltimore Glass Works was located at the foot of Federal Hill on Hughes Street between Covington and Henry streets. Its bottles, which once held medicines, sodas, whiskeys and inks from around 1790 to 1890, are actively sought after.

 In fact, SoBo is the happy hunting ground for bottle collectors, thanks to the number of companies that once flourished here. An area of Federal Hill was once nicknamed â€œGlass House Rowâ€ or â€œGlass Hillâ€ because of the glass workers who lived there. The glass industry flourished since at the time, glass, ceramics and stoneware were the few materials that could be used for creating safe, watertight containers for liquids. The Buck Glass Company was located at Fort Avenue and Lawrence Street. The Baltimore Glass Works had one operation in Federal Hill and another, named Spring Gardens Glass Works, located on Eutaw Street, on or around the site where the football stadium currently stands." From.

 There's another unique flask HERE, about which, Bill Baab writes, "Lines, who lives in Birmingham, Ala., said the metal top and bottle base are marked C. Newmanâ€™s / Patent / Oct. 17, 1876. Also embossed on the bottle base is Baker Bros. & Co., a.k.a. Spring Garden Glass Works in Baltimore, Md., Lines said.

 According to American Glass by George and Helen McKearin, the Spring Garden Glass Works was established in 1850 and was operating in 1880. After 1855, however, the company failed and the factory was bought by Baker Brothers & Company, owners of the Baltimore Glass Works. The company began making bottles and flasks and, according to the McKearins, was still operating in 1905.

 Unfortunately, no mention of the flask is in the Gate City Guard history book, but since â€œThe Cartridge Boxâ€ was in existence only during 1880, it can be surmised that an unknown number of the flasks were manufactured in time for the celebration.
 The Gate City Guard was established on January 8, 1857 and named after Atlanta, then known by the nickname, â€œThe Gate City.â€ According to the Old Guard history covering 1858-1917 and chronicled by Henry Clay Freeman, the company never exceeded 80 privates â€œexclusive of commissioned and non-commissioned officers.â€ 






 This one sold at electronic auction for $325 on August 7th.


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 3, 2011)

From the research I have done I believe the Spring Garden Glass works was only a separate company from the Baltimore glass works from 1854 to 1856 because by 1856 the advertisements show the works being in the hands of the Baker Brother. Before the Bakers gain controlling interest F. Schaum and Co were listed as the agents for the glass works.

 I'm sure after the Bakers acquired the works they continued to use the Spring Garden molds along with the Hughes street molds. At the new improved glass house. Where they likely moved their bottle producing operations in 1856. So the spring garden molds were likely used from 1854 until the mid 1860s judging by the age of privies we find them in.

 Chris


----------

